# Barrs GH booster dosage?



## Bert2oo1 (11 Mar 2017)

Hey guys I've recently made a Barr GH booster. My water is extremely soft from the tap (1kh 1gh) with a TDS of 40ppm. 

The mix I have made is 
100g of Epsom salts
300g calcium sulphate
300g potassium sulphate. 

That's 1 part mg 3 parts calcium 3 parts potassium. 

My tank is a 60g.

The EI dosage guide says dose 1tsp of the Barr booster to a 60-80g aquarium. 

Rotala butterfly calc tells me I need to add 77g at water change... Or if I make a 500ml solution and dose 20ml it says to mix 1g into 500ml of RO water???

1 tsp is very different to 77g so my question is.. What dosage should I dose? This whole thing has got me very confused?


----------



## Mortis (18 Mar 2017)

I think the rotala one is wrong. 77gm is a huge amout. 1 tsp should be more than enough


----------



## Bert2oo1 (18 Mar 2017)

Mortis said:


> I think the rotala one is wrong. 77gm is a huge amout. 1 tsp should be more than enough



Thanks for the reply, I ended up going with 11.5g mg and 12.5g of CA. 

Had my first trial last week and the difference is noticeable already. Plants have perked up and I'm getting good growth rate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (18 Mar 2017)

Aim for TDS of around 150 or so after the dose. I reckon one teaspoon will be plenty. MY water is very similar and I dose similarly from an identical mix.


----------

